# Mauritius Blue Pics. '03(?) -> current colour



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Mauritius Blue Pics

As ever, please go here to submit more pics 

From AidB:
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/MB1.jpg

From wallsendmag:
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/wallsendmag/DSC01323.JPG
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/wallsendmag/DSC01325.JPG

From Bluettone (with Anis leather?):









From ME  (DIRY) (with Silver Nappa) 
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/red916/side%20view%20small.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/red916/INTERIOR%20small.jpg


----------

